# Übertaktung Asus B350-Plus Ryzen 1600 X?



## deneta (28. April 2017)

*Übertaktung Asus B350-Plus Ryzen 1600 X?*

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einer wirklich hammermäßigen Beratung hier im Forum habe ich gestern abend meinen PC zusammen gebaut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft wie geschnitten Brot und ich bin sehr zufrieden 

Die Frage die sich mir stellt bevor ich Windows drauf ziehen wollte ist:
Soll ich übertakten?

--> Geht das überhaupt mit den Komponenten?
--> Falls ja; wie und ist es sinnvoll?

Freue mich schon auf Feedback!


PS.: Falls der Thread hier falsch ist und eher in das PCGH Forum gehört; bitte sagen!


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2017)

Du kannst die CPU vermutlich auch recht passabel übertakten, aber wie genau, das hängt davon ab, was das Board alles bietet. Generell ist es bei den meisten CPUs so: du hast einen "Multiplikator" in der CPU und einen Basistakt bei der Schnittstelle Board<=> CPU, zum Beispiel Basistakt 100 MHz, Multi 36 => 36 x 100 sind 3600 MHz. Und am einfachsten ist es, wenn du den Multi einfach erhöhst, dann hast du bei zB Multi 38 direkt 3800MHz. Der Basistakt wiederum wird idR nicht verändert, da dabei +10% schnell mal zu Instabilität führen können. Bei Ryzen hab ich keine Ahnung, wie das GENAU ist oder ob der "Basistakt" da vlt anders heißt. Bei älteren AMD-CPUs war es teils nötig, noch einen dritten Wert passend einzustellen. Ich vermute aber, dass die modernen Boards dafür dann auch einen leichten Übertaktungsmodus haben, der das meiste automatisch wählt. Dann hast du zwar nicht den "höchstmöglichen" Takt, den du per manuellem Festlegen und Ausprobieren rausfinden kannst, aber du hättest eine stabile, sichere Übertaktung, die sicher auch was bringen kann.

Aber derzeit ist es an sich nicht nötig, die CPU zu übertakten. Kann sein, dass zB +20% mehr Takt gar nichts bringen, was du wirklich merken würdest. Übertakten macht "man" idr eher dann, wenn Games nicht mehr so gut laufen und man per CPU vlt dann doch die entscheidenden +10-15% rausholen kann. Ansonsten ist Überakten eher was, das man aus Spaß macht oder um das Optimum rauszuholen.

und für die richtigen Details, wie und wie weit man übertaktet, hast du bei PCGH sicher mehr Leute, die sich damit auskennen. Aber hier kannst du natürlich trotzdem fragen.


----------



## pixeldieb (28. April 2017)

Besten Dank für die wirklich sehr ausführliche Antwort; vor der Entscheidung stehe ich im Moment auch!

Den Multiplikator kann ich im BIOS einstellen?


----------



## deneta (29. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und für die richtigen Details, wie und wie weit man übertaktet, hast du bei PCGH sicher mehr Leute, die sich damit auskennen. Aber hier kannst du natürlich trotzdem fragen.



Dann hätte ich doch mal kurz ein technische Frage:
Beim booten fährt der PC 5 Sekunden hoch schaltet sich dann aus und startet dann ganz normal bis Win durch.... Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig, oder?

Der sollte doch direkt durchstarten?!


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2017)

deneta schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich doch mal kurz ein technische Frage:
> Beim booten fährt der PC 5 Sekunden hoch schaltet sich dann aus und startet dann ganz normal bis Win durch.... Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig, oder?
> 
> Der sollte doch direkt durchstarten?!


 das hängt vom Board ab. Es kann sein, dass es nen kurzen Check macht. EVENTUELL kann man das im BIOS umstellen, so was wie FastBoot oder so. Schau mal im Handbuch.


Und Übertakten macht man auch im BIOS. Da gibt es dann nen Menüpunkt, wo man die Werte, auch den Multi - verstellen kann. Aber du musst halt vorher mal schauen, wie genau das bei Ryzen läuft. Und wenn du den Multi verstellst, dann immer nur in kleinen Schritten, 10-20Min unter Windows dann ein Testtool laufen lassen, was die CPU belastet, und wenn es keine Fehler gab, dann erneut ins BIOS, ne Stufe höher stellen, nochmal testen usw.


----------



## deneta (1. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das hängt vom Board ab. Es kann sein, dass es nen kurzen Check macht. EVENTUELL kann man das im BIOS umstellen, so was wie FastBoot oder so. Schau mal im Handbuch.
> 
> 
> Und Übertakten macht man auch im BIOS. Da gibt es dann nen Menüpunkt, wo man die Werte, auch den Multi - verstellen kann. Aber du musst halt vorher mal schauen, wie genau das bei Ryzen läuft. Und wenn du den Multi verstellst, dann immer nur in kleinen Schritten, 10-20Min unter Windows dann ein Testtool laufen lassen, was die CPU belastet, und wenn es keine Fehler gab, dann erneut ins BIOS, ne Stufe höher stellen, nochmal testen usw.



Kannst du ein gutes Testtool empfehlen? Und auch ein gutes Diagnoseprogramm? 
Muss sagen von dem was ich so bisher im Netz gefunden habe war ich nicht so begeistert (CPU Meter, Ryzen Master, etc.)...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2017)

Ich würde einfach mit Prime95 die CPU belasten und dann schauen, wie warm die wird bzw. ob das Programm einwandfrei läuft. 

Und für die Daten der CPU kannst du zB von hier CPUID CPU-Z oder PerfMonitor mal nehmen.


----------

